# Rear main seal labor time



## PhiLS2 (Nov 5, 2010)

Started noticing oil spotting at the rear of my engine and started looking into it and come to find out it's the real main seal. Unfortunately I'm on a college student budget and need to be as smart as possible with my money. Does anyone know the labor time it takes to do a job like this and the cost? I know it involves removing the trans so it's not a quick fix. 

Thanks for the help...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Some have reported that the rear engine cover loose. Either way if you going to do all that work may as well replace the seals. It depends on who is doing the work it can take up to six hours could be alot quicker. I don't remember how long it took me to do my clutch. So its just an estimate.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

This is where it pays to have some wrenching friends. It could be done up on jack stands for the cost of the seals and an oil change as long as enough hand tool were available. I'm old and I've had my trans out 6 times laying on my back. It takes me a whole day but I move slow.


----------

